# People pls



## Dark (Jan 26, 2014)

The usage of font like this isn't necessary.

All you're doing is making it harder for other people to read.

I know people who skip these posts because its in this format.

I mean really, must you always make your posts like this.

Does it make you feel fancy? Do you get a kick out of having small font?

Just stop please.

Please.​
~Dark​


----------



## Trundle (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't see the problem in trying to express myself creativity. Have you ever heard of a little thing that I adore called artistic freedom? Every artist has the right to do what they want and express themselves how they wish. Please got off my case for trying to make the site look better.​


----------



## Beary (Jan 26, 2014)

This is just asking people to stop being creative...

I like my fonts and my colors. 
I'm just trying to make the world better here. 
Got a problem with that?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 26, 2014)

people just think its cute idk​


----------



## Dark (Jan 26, 2014)

beary509 said:


> This is just asking people to stop being creative...
> 
> I like my fonts and my colors.
> I'm just trying to make the world better here.
> Got a problem with that?



Im ok with this type, i can actually read it without highlighting the text. Also, the font size is normal.


----------



## BellGreen (Jan 26, 2014)

If it was a bother to that many people, the staff would just ban small text altogether. And it's still there.

You can Reply With Quote and read the message that way.


----------



## Byngo (Jan 26, 2014)

While I don't use text like that, if people want to, then by all means, they can. c:

If I did use text like that, your disliking of people using it wouldn't phase me, and I wouldn't stop using it. Nobody else should, either.  <:


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 26, 2014)

I, personally, don't have a problem with it, but it does become a problem when people go out of their way to do so just to annoy someone (*cough*Trundle*cough*).


----------



## mariop476 (Jan 26, 2014)

[SUB]I agree.  It can get really annoying when people type like that, but it's not too much effort to highlight what they typed, so I don't mind too much.[/SUB]​


----------



## Stacie (Jan 26, 2014)

I just skip posts I can't read...  It comes off as "I'm a special snowflake" kind of thing to me but it's not really that big of a deal.  
I'll occasionally use different size text in my posts too for emphasis but not to the point where it's illegible.


----------



## Horus (Jan 26, 2014)

I do what I want


----------



## Mary (Jan 26, 2014)

Im twelve and what is this


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2014)

Horus said:


> I do what I want



DAMMIT HORUS I HATE YOU.


----------



## Jake (Jan 26, 2014)

[size=-2]tbh i dont even bother to read them 'cause they are so ****ing annoying ◡‿◡ ♡◡‿◡ ♡◡‿◡ ♡​[/size]


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 26, 2014)

Jake. said:


> [size=-2]tbh i dont even bother to read them 'cause they are so ****ing annoying ◡‿◡ ♡◡‿◡ ♡◡‿◡ ♡​[/size]



Oh my gosh, Jake is feeling good today. Cherish this moment forever.


----------



## Minties (Jan 27, 2014)

Dark you can't tell me what to do.​


----------



## unravel (Jan 27, 2014)

You can't tell us what to do. 
#fancytext :3​


----------



## Farobi (Jan 27, 2014)

i agree with this (`o?)
i cant stand it when people over-do it; i guess it looks cute for those who do it? (｡◕ ∀ ◕｡)
but to those who do it: no one _i_ know really enjoys reading your filtered text. it's quite of an eyesore,_ in my opinion_. _!_ (・ω<) ​


----------



## harime (Jan 27, 2014)

I like to match my username tyvm.

Would you rather have this oversized text that pretty much covers the whole post? c:


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Is this better than this?


----------



## azaleakid (Jan 27, 2014)

whoa watch out guys, this guy is really showing who's boss! 
loljk. i don't think the people who do use the small font and cute text (including myself) give a shoot. 
Please stop generalizing your problem and saying that everyone else hates it too when look at some of those comments. ^


----------



## Jake (Jan 27, 2014)

[size=-2]yes, typing in bigger font is much better!! ◡‿◡ ♡◡‿◡ ♡◡‿◡ ♡
tbh, it's called etiquette and being considerate, other people shouldnt have to go through extra effort just to read your posts. if you want people to not take you seriously and skip past your posts, the go ahead and continue typing like that. If you want to actually be respected, then stop, and start typing like everyone else.​[/size]


----------



## azaleakid (Jan 27, 2014)

honestly, people shouldn't judge a post by how they look but by their content. All of a sudden now people are looked down upon and not "respected" because they like to make their posts stand out? If color and text size was such a biiiig problem then why is it accessible in the first place? Why does every little thing need to be discriminated?

edit: i'd like to also point out that it's really quite bland and it doesn't help people not notice things like rules more often. the only cons that i can see at the moment with small and cute font is that some people just don't like it.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 27, 2014)

creamuu said:


> honestly, people shouldn't judge a post by how they look but by their content. All of a sudden now people are looked down upon and not "respected" because they like to make their posts stand out? If color and text size was such a biiiig problem then why is it accessible in the first place? Why does every little thing need to be discriminated?



But really small and pale coloured text doesn't stand out, it makes it less obvious. As other people have said, I'm less likely to read posts like and, and if I do, less likely to take them seriously.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 27, 2014)

creamuu said:


> honestly, people shouldn't judge a post by how they look but by their content. All of a sudden now people are looked down upon and not "respected" because they like to make their posts stand out? If color and text size was such a biiiig problem then why is it accessible in the first place? Why does every little thing need to be discriminated?
> 
> edit: i'd like to also point out that it's really quite bland and it doesn't help people not notice things like rules more often. the only cons that i can see at the moment with small and cute font is that some people just don't like it.



It's extremely annoying to read.


----------



## Silversea (Jan 27, 2014)

Colours like this need to be banned. Made you read.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jan 27, 2014)

I find it annoying, I normally come on TBT through my Kindle so highlighting can be a bother and sometimes without highlighting I can't actually see the 'cute' posts and I have good eyesight!
So anyone who posts in a 'cute' way just gets ignored, either intentionally or by the fact I can't read it...


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 27, 2014)

Have fun trying to read this.​


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't mind when people type tiny like this, but it bugs me when they use a colour like yellow that's hard to read. looking at you, trundle


----------



## Mao (Jan 27, 2014)

I think it makes them feel more unique? idk. Because idk the point. But if you wanna type like this, go ahead :3 I just skip them too lol  not ignoring you I just have no patience Btw, I have just noticed the colours have really QT names (only the lighest ones mhkay)


----------



## Bowie (Jan 27, 2014)

Mate, colours and fonts are the least of your worries here.


----------



## azaleakid (Jan 27, 2014)

Bowie you're like my favorite person on TBT. So chill. cx


----------



## Bowie (Jan 27, 2014)

creamuu said:


> Bowie you're like my favorite person on TBT. So chill. cx



Thank you, dear.


----------



## Chris (Jan 27, 2014)

creamuu said:


> *honestly, people shouldn't judge a post by how they look but by their content*. All of a sudden now people are looked down upon and not "respected" because they like to make their posts stand out? If color and text size was such a biiiig problem then why is it accessible in the first place? Why does every little thing need to be discriminated?
> 
> edit: i'd like to also point out that it's really quite bland and it doesn't help people not notice things like rules more often.* the only cons that i can see at the moment with small and cute font is that some people just don't like it.*



I don't think you understand the issue. Of course we're going to judge a post by it's appearance if we cannot physically read the content! The problem is not that people don't want to use the default font style; it is _how_ people are presenting their posts that is irritating. 

I need to hit the *ctrl *and *+ * keys to enlarge the entire page (usually 2-3 times) to be able read a post longer than a line or two in tiny font. It's not even just small font on it's own: it's when people start using serif fonts (e.g. Time News Roman or Georgia) and _then_ reduce the size on top of that. This turns into this or this.   Now, put it in a cute pastel colour. Imagine an entire post written that way: 

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Integer ut libero venenatis, rutrum lectus eu, vehicula mi. Nunc venenatis ac turpis vitae pellentesque. Etiam eget sapien tempus lectus auctor elementum. Nam purus nisl, viverra elementum quam vel, suscipit commodo est. Fusce malesuada felis sed aliquam faucibus. Donec imperdiet enim vitae ipsum egestas, a venenatis mauris consequat. Duis sed nisl venenatis, lacinia urna sit amet, lacinia risus. Nullam sit amet eros adipiscing, sodales mi sed, convallis est. Praesent semper nisi eget lacinia bibendum. Morbi vulputate in nulla sit amet faucibus. Cras vel ligula nisl. Vestibulum ac facilisis magna. Donec eget nulla posuere, semper nulla a, vehicula orci. Nullam eu blandit nulla.

Donec ac magna ultricies, feugiat libero venenatis, convallis nulla. Phasellus vel lectus tortor. Nulla consectetur feugiat metus vulputate sollicitudin. Donec elementum odio in eleifend varius. Sed leo ipsum, venenatis vel facilisis ac, dapibus sit amet est. Aliquam erat volutpat. In porttitor ligula at enim placerat, eu iaculis turpis commodo. Vivamus rhoncus tellus in purus fermentum imperdiet. Integer ullamcorper mi augue, non rhoncus nibh dignissim a. Aliquam et massa facilisis, dictum nibh at, eleifend ipsum. Phasellus porta turpis nisi, a tristique ligula bibendum at. Aliquam sed egestas odio, et volutpat libero. Vestibulum sapien felis, pretium vel lorem et, vehicula convallis justo.

Duis convallis enim ac libero rhoncus, id mattis lectus vestibulum. Donec dignissim rutrum consectetur. Duis pulvinar auctor dui scelerisque elementum. Mauris est purus, hendrerit a vehicula vitae, vulputate a est. Nullam auctor eget sem posuere mattis. Quisque rhoncus nunc eu elit consectetur pellentesque. Integer ac luctus quam.​
It's too much to expect people to read your posts if you're not prepared to present them in a way that others can easily read them.


----------



## azaleakid (Jan 27, 2014)

@tina yeah that's true. I should have been more clear that I was referring to the tahoma font in specific since it is the most common. _(in my experiences)_

you can read this a lot better
than you can read this

But yeah, it is harder to read it when it goes to such an extreme such as your example, I've never seen it that way, though, so I didn't take it into consideration. 

I was mainly referring to myself since I use tahoma often, but i usually make the color darker than kawaii-desu pink pastel like this
I guess my only problem was that this isn't such an issue that people should be complaining about since there's a freedom and it's accessible and people can do what they like as long as it's in the rules. :/


----------



## ForgottenT (Jan 27, 2014)

I never bother reading posts with fonts, or colors that makes it impossible to read, if you want people to read your posts make it possible, nobody wanna have to "reply with quote" It's a waste of our time.


----------



## Chris (Jan 27, 2014)

creamuu said:


> But yeah, it is harder to read it when it goes to such an extreme such as your example, I've never seen it that way, though, so I didn't take it into consideration. /



You're bound to find some! There are some members on here who post things that are completely unreadable like that.


----------



## azaleakid (Jan 27, 2014)

Tina said:


> You're bound to find some! There are some members on here who post things that are completely unreadable like that.



not looking forward to that. 8D I find that the way I type my posts acceptable but oh gosh, your kawaii purple desu example was pretty bad. ;-;


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 27, 2014)

It's really annoying in my opinion. It hurts my eyes at the bright colors and highlighting them gets annoying. I understand people have creativity but it's hard to read without highlighting it. 

Can you really read this? It's kind of difficult, don't you think?


----------



## vexnir (Jan 27, 2014)

I bet it's super comfortable for you to read this sentence, desu. :3


Yeah. I get creativity, but I just kind of dislike when people do this. No offense to anyone, just my personal opinion. I think it's a bit annoying.


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 27, 2014)

Kippla said:


> It's really annoying in my opinion. It hurts my eyes at the bright colors and highlighting them gets annoying. I understand people have creativity but it's hard to read without highlighting it.
> 
> Can you really read this? It's kind of difficult, don't you think?



I really wouldn't call using different colours on a forum post creative.


----------



## Chris (Jan 27, 2014)

Suave_Spencer said:


> I really wouldn't call using different colours on a forum post creative.



Me neither. I can't remember why, but age 13-17 (2005-2009) I would always use indigo font everywhere I went online. At least it was readable!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm sorry, but when I saw the title, I had to. xD


----------



## Suave_Spencer (Jan 27, 2014)

DeviousCrossing said:


> I'm sorry, but when I saw the title, I had to. xD



Get it away!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh my god thank you Dark so much for making this thread.

You understand my pain when I have to look at the formatted posts.




BellBringerGreen said:


> If it was a bother to that many people, the staff would just ban small text altogether.



I've been trying. :'(


----------



## Dark (Jan 27, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Oh my god thank you Dark so much for making this thread.
> 
> You understand my pain when I have to look at the formatted posts.
> 
> ...



<3 half of these posts i didn't read, i'm pretty sure some people used small font just for this thread.


----------



## Jake (Jan 27, 2014)

Dark said:


> <3 half of these posts i didn't read, i'm pretty sure some people used small font just for this thread.



same, i only read posts that were in normal text


----------

